# Make n Take in Baton Rouge area?



## bayouwitch (Aug 23, 2013)

Is there a Make-n-Take group in the Baton Rouge area?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That would be me BayouWitch.....I'm building 2 more (improved versions) of these tonight......
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15113&highlight=faux+fire

I'm only 45 min from you...PM me when your ready...


----------

